# 1/4 turn valves



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I prefer the 1/4 turn stops myself for toilets, sinks and the like. Used to use the gate valve type, but found the 1/4 turns much more appealing to customers.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

No ones going to like the 1/4 turn valves in 20 years when they still don't have to be replaced 

I kinda like brasscraft for all the years of service calls they have given me, seems the American valve industry is becoming like the imported cars with there 200k warranties


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I got a bunch of these that are sweat type 1/4 turns but never took a liking to using them. 


And if you try to use one that is trying to fight water? Forget that valve working; distorts the packing gland, destroys it. 


Only had it happen twice. I would say they'd be a hit in new construction or an addition/remodel.


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

up til now i really was dig'n the 1/4 shut offs...haven't given too much thought to the fact that they last for so frick'n long....hmmmm. sounds like a point in the court of design obsolescence! i'm working myself out of work again!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Any stop made by brasscraft. never been an issue with a home owner though. Not really somthing they should really mess with that often. Unless there is an emergency or something. Install full port ball valves on all of my water heaters though. Not as much of a pressure loss. No packing nut. 1/4 turn.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I use exclusively 1/4 turn stop valves. Ease of use, long lasting. Superior. I want to stand out and show my customer the quality. Why install junk that won't last, when you can install something really nice that will last a long time and charge a premium for it?
I carry the highest quality parts I can on the truck. Some customer's don't care, but some do, and down the road they will remember if the stuff you installed broke quickly or not.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I too prefer them, I want to make sure when I have to return to make a repair on the said faucet, I want it to shut off and shut off for real, plus have you ever had a faucet clog up do to the washer coming off of the old stop, it won't happen with these.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I prefer them and that's what I have my house. It's not up to me though and we still use the old style.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I too prefer them, I want to make sure when I have to return to make a repair on the said faucet, I want it to shut off and shut off for real, plus have you ever had a faucet clog up do to the washer coming off of the old stop, it won't happen with these.


What, you don't like the chunks of rubber clogging up the airraider?
1/4 only and I never ever use sweat angle stops.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ill have to ask my supplier about them. Haven't really considered using them. I don't know if they carry them or not.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Tankless said:


> What, you don't like the chunks of rubber clogging up the airraider?
> 1/4 only and I never ever use sweat angle stops.


Airraider that's one I never heard before. :laughing:


----------

